# Get bit outdoors - 25% off titanium guides & blanks - free shipping



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*HAPPY 4TH OF JULY! 

Celebrate Independence Day by saving: 30% off NFC blanks, 25% OFF Liberty Blanks, 25% Off United Composite Blanks, and 25% off Alps Titanium!!

Building on an American Blank and Fish With Pride! 

Click Below for more details and save now!

http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...ping-.html?soid=1118462936687&aid=NdNutgSaebc

Be Safe and God Bless!*


----------

